# TesseracT live in London 18th March!



## mos (Mar 8, 2010)

Yep! You heard me right! TesseracT live in London, not once but twice, and two days in a row! I dunno you wait years for a TesseracT show and then two come along at once! 

Thursday 18th March 2010 - London Relentless Garage Upstairs. 

This show is with the absolutly astonishing Arusha Accord. Now they're 6 stringers but play with a fire and ferocity like no other band, a must see, and an utter head fuck! 

You can get tickets here:

The Official Site For The Relentless Garage / Featured Gigs / The Arusha Accord Tickets

Then,

Friday 19th March - The Scream Lounge Croydon. 


If you wish to see any of the other dates they are available here:

www.tesseractband.co.uk

or here,

www.myspace.com/tesseract

We're also on Facebook, twitter, last.fm...

Thanks guys, maybe we'll see some of you at some of these shows! 

TesseracT


----------



## Fzau (Mar 8, 2010)

You must be fucking kidding me, right? 
Tesseract AND The Arusha Accord in LONDON, two days in a row..

You better take them to Belgium too Mos, cause it's going to be crazy


----------



## mos (Mar 8, 2010)

The Arusha Accord are only on the Thursday at the Garage.


----------



## 13point9 (Mar 8, 2010)

well i was thinking bout treking to MK to see you guys on friday, looks like i dont need to now xD


----------



## Fred (Mar 8, 2010)

Fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck. I finish uni on the 19th, so could very easily make it to that show but if I could somehow wangle my way back on the Thursday, seeing you guys and Arusha would be too fucking sweet.


----------



## Fred (Mar 15, 2010)

Sahweeeeeeet! Just found out all my lectures are cancelled this week, so I will mos def be heading to the Garage on Thursday.


----------



## thedonutman (Mar 16, 2010)

You guys need to do more gigs up north 

I think going all the way down to London to see two amazing bands would be worth it though!


----------



## Cynic (Mar 16, 2010)

America is disappoint.


----------



## DaveCarter (Mar 21, 2010)

The Friday gig was great, I met some ss.org members there, plus two guys from Norway who flew over just for the gig!  Tesseract are bloody amazing live, they had a couple of tech problems but the performance itself seemed flawless. The band are all very cool guys as well


----------



## 13point9 (Mar 21, 2010)

SplinteredDave said:


> they had a couple of tech problems but the performance itself seemed flawless.



yeah i was there too found out all of their effects, backing track etc are controlled via midi coming out of the laptop (i want to learn how to do this so bad, no more pedal board dancing xD) looks like it crashed but Akle was on the case and sorted it very quickly was an amazing night shame i didnt meet any SS.orgers


----------



## Fred (Mar 21, 2010)

Haha, same thing happened at the Thursday gig that Mark and I went to, but it was literally the only flaw in the entire performance. Fucking awesome show, and I got a sweet new T-shirt to boot! Dan's vocals sounded fantastic live, and coupled with a Hopesfall shirt from The Satellite Years era, they cemented him as a more than worthy replacement for Abi in my books.


----------



## tr0n (Mar 21, 2010)

Shalln't forget that night where I lost my Tesseract live virginity.  Don't know what happened with the tech problems in the last song, maybe something to do with a patch not loading properly. I had a little chat with Acle after but I didn't think it worth asking about it. 

Was awesome standing right at the front with Fred though, only a couple of feet away from the most amazing sight ever...the Axe-FX of course.

Shall be going to the High Wycombe gig probably, looking forward to it.


----------



## DaveCarter (Mar 21, 2010)

13point9 said:


> yeah i was there too found out all of their effects, backing track etc are controlled via midi coming out of the laptop *(i want to learn how to do this so bad, no more pedal board dancing xD) *looks like it crashed but Akle was on the case and sorted it very quickly was an amazing night shame i didnt meet any SS.orgers



Its easier than it looks dude, my band do the same thing for all of our amps/racks/pedals etc. All you need is a laptop with Cubase/similar and either an external soundcard with MIDI outputs, or just a USB-MIDI cable


----------



## 13point9 (Mar 21, 2010)

SplinteredDave said:


> Its easier than it looks dude, my band do the same thing for all of our amps/racks/pedals etc. All you need is a laptop with Cubase/similar and either an external soundcard with MIDI outputs, or just a USB-MIDI cable



I'll need to get an effects board and amp thats MIDI compatible too xD (Stupid Line 6 Ethernet cable) def want to do it though (Y)


----------

